
The Guardian’s new image management system - shade23
https://github.com/guardian/grid
======
mjsweet
I would love to be able to install a service like this with AWS Lamba and API
gateway with a React of AngularJS front-end. If anyone has thoughts on how
ElasticSearch could work with Lambda?

